# Show me your...



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Best Gravestone!

Everyone post a pic of the gravestone you are the most proud of! I'll go first:


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

I'll play.


----------



## Sunkenbier (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Ahh crap! I can't compare to these great stones. I rely on the dark to hide their fakeness.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This is my favorite stone, because it's where the Death Drone likes to hang out


----------



## Fester (Sep 17, 2006)

Lunatic said:


> I rely on the dark to hide their fakeness.


I'm with you :googly:

Dark and lots o' fog does wonders


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Made this one last year. Stands almost 7 foot.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Holy cow!


----------



## hlmn (Aug 30, 2008)

This is one of my favorites








The Betelgeuse


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

My favorite so far is our tombstone peeper.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

I just finished this one:


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

Those are awesome!


----------

